# Baby Bunny has not pooped in 2 days



## Sweetnottin (Apr 12, 2007)

I got a 8 week old dwarf bunny from the pets tore on saturday. From Saturday til early monday he was normal and pooping. From that time til now, he wasnt eating much and did not poop at all. I took him to the vet wednesday and she said he was healthy but has a lot of gas in his tummy. She adminstered fluid plus some medication alone with this mushy bunny food. and when I took my bunny home he has been active. He did not touch any of his pellets but ate a bunch of hay today. However it has been 48 hours and still no poop. And now his ears are somewhat cold. I am really worried. Anyone have any experience with this.
please advise
thanks


----------



## ~Tracey~ (Apr 12, 2007)

Take him back to the vets asap, i lost two rabbits i got from a woman from severe bloat and dehydration


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 12, 2007)

Ditto. Also try massinging the stomech. 

Bloat/Gas&lt;--- Read here. Lots of information.

Please let us know when you can how the baby is.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 12, 2007)

Did the vet give you simethicone (baby gas meds)for the gas? If not, go out to the pharmacy and get some ASAP. The dosage is about 1 mL every several hours, more info here:

http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rx/drugcalc.html

If he does not feel more comfortable in a few hours, get him back to the vet ASAP. He may need a vet anyway as by this time GI stasis may be setting in and he might need more medications to get his intestines moving again. But reducing the gas will help a lot.

Did you ever get the pellets he had been eating at the pet store? You'll need those when he feels better. It's possible that a fast food change upset his stomach and caused the gas. It's not your fault, it's the fault of the pet store if they didn't help you buy the correct pellets. Also, I know one of the local pet stores here sometimes has problems when they get new babies from a breeder and they start feeding him their junk filled crud. If possible, ask where he came from and if they could give you the breeder's info, or find out from the breeder what he feeds his rabbits.


----------



## Sweetnottin (Apr 13, 2007)

My Vet gave my bunny a few meds. Metoclopramide Liquid until he produces waste along with Albon liquid just in case.She said if I insist on using an anti gas meds I could but she thinks its more of just needing to have things move along with intestine track. My bunny has popped a little thus far, but i think he is getting better. He eats a ton more now and drinks a lot. He does not appear to be sick since he is wanting to run around all day long which is somewhat annoying when Im trying to do stuff.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 13, 2007)

Running is good, it will help get his intestines moving. Although do keep in mind that rabbits are very good at hiding how ill they are because in the wild it would help them keep away from predators. So he might be feeling bad and just isn't letting you know.

I still highly recommend the gas meds because it will reduce discomfort. Large gas bubbles can also act as blockages,preventing other stuff from moving through. Simple pain, even if it's not in the stomach/intestines, can cause GI stasis due to stress. Plus I have yet to hear of bad reactions from gas meds. It's always my first action. 

Any pooping yet?


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 13, 2007)

I agree with Naturestee on the gas medication. It can't hurt. I know when my bun Misty was in stasis a while back, nothing I was doing was getting her to poop. The second I gave her the gas meds, it's like she relaxed and there were about 30 poops in the bucket within an hour.

It's not a miracle cure, but sometimes just a little bit of gas and discomfort can make the difference.

_____________
Nadia


----------



## Sweetnottin (Apr 13, 2007)

ya, thanks for the opinion guys. My vet said the gas med is woudlnt hurt anything if i wanted to use it but she said wait on it. The bunny has popped but the droppings are soft and not well shaped. I think he is still recovering. Anyways in terms of thegas med, do i get it from the vet or where do I buy it?
thanks


----------



## naturestee (Apr 14, 2007)

You can buy baby gas meds at any pharmacy or at a lot of stores like Walmart, Target, etc. There's lots of different brand names, just look for something that says it treats gasin babies and the active ingredient is simethicone.

So is he still not pooping?:?


----------



## Sweetnottin (Apr 14, 2007)

He finally popped out a little meshy stuff. He was active during friday, but did not eat or drink at all. My baby passed at night which is a total heart breaker for me.
I was just curious, just giving him albon liquid to treat cocodia just in case he has it bad for a rabbit if the rabbit doesnt have the virus?


----------



## naturestee (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost him. You were doing such a good job, but sometimes baby bunnies are just too fragile to get over an illness.

It's possible he had a reaction to the Albon, but it sounds highly unlikely to me. Whether or not he actually had coccidia should not make a difference on how it affects him. But usually rabbits don't have problems with this drug. Since he was so sick even before the vet prescribed this for you, I would guess that it was the original illness that killed him.

:hug2:


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm sorry you lost him.Hopefully at some point you will get another little guy - you sound like a great bunny parent. I didn't read if you had other bunnies, but you did a good job with him.

Take Care

_____________
Nadia


----------

